# Imagine not being rich in 21st century



## Deleted member 7509 (May 23, 2021)

Holy fuck, in 2021, its so easy to become rich. Completely over if you don't earn at least $300 daily

Like shit, there are a ton of ways which take minimal effort. Go trade crypto with signals. Go learn how to edit and start a youtube channel. Grow social page and sell ads. 

If you are not rich, its over


----------



## Bitch (May 23, 2021)

What's your monthly income op?


----------



## .👽. (May 23, 2021)

300€/day is not rich

Niggas out there making 200k+/week


----------



## Warlow (May 23, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> 300€/day is not rich
> 
> Niggas out there making 200k+/week


ok bro, sorry we don't play for Arsenal football club


----------



## turkproducer (May 23, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> 300€/day is not rich
> 
> Niggas out there making 200k+/week


300 euro a day is rich tf, that’s 9k a month aka over 100k a year

i mean, if you spend like an idiot maybe not.

if you spend it wisely you would be rich in 5 years on that salary easily


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (May 23, 2021)

Bitch said:


> What's your monthly income op?


$50 a day from YouTube (adsense) + $130 a day from daytrading crypto + $100 from other extra stuff (won't mention here)

I am 16 in high school rn, and I earn more than my mom


----------



## .👽. (May 23, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> 300 euro a day is rich tf, that’s 9k a month aka over 100k a year
> 
> i mean, if you spend like an idiot maybe not.
> 
> if you spend it wisely you would be rich in 5 years on that salary easily


That upper mid class or smth, not rich. But its a matter of definition


----------



## turkproducer (May 23, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> That upper mid class or smth, not rich. But its a matter of definition


Of course you're not Dan Bilzerian on a yacht fucking supermodels and sniffing coke everyday, but do you think someone who can make 100k from their salary alone won't go and pursue other things?

If you stay at 100k forever, then yeah you won't be "rich rich"

but still well off, most western zoomers here won't touch above 50k.


----------



## turkproducer (May 23, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> $50 a day from YouTube (adsense) + $130 a day from daytrading crypto + $100 from other extra stuff (won't mention here)
> 
> I am 16 in high school rn, and I earn more than my mom


nice, how do u even day trade crypto though? hodling seems way less stressful, crypto is too volatile for me to trade it, let alone day trade


----------



## Entschuldigung (May 23, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Niggas out there making 200k+/week


(in minecraft)


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (May 23, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> nice, how do u even day trade crypto though? hodling seems way less stressful, crypto is too volatile for me to trade it, let alone day trade


It's so fucking easy it takes 0 iq to do it. Just trade through a brokerage with small fees (like bityard), get visionalgo on TradingView for signals, and fucking buy when it lights up green and says "BULL". I could teach my 9 yr old sister how to do this. Eventually just dump more money into trades for bigger profits. Also u can learn some other indicators like RSI and shit, but honestly its all useless and a waste of ur time


----------



## turkproducer (May 23, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> It's so fucking easy it takes 0 iq to do it. Just trade through a brokerage with small fees (like bityard), get visionalgo on TradingView for signals, and fucking buy when it lights up green and says "BULL". I could teach my 9 yr old sister how to do this. Eventually just dump more money into trades for bigger profits. Also u can learn some other indicators like RSI and shit, but honestly its all useless and a waste of ur time


lol signals from other people, could i ask how long you've been doing this?

everybody feels the smartest when it's a bull market, but when everything crashes 90% only the truly smart people are left not looking like idiots


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (May 23, 2021)

turkproducer said:


> lol signals from other people
> *Nope. It's an algorithm which updates in real time.*





turkproducer said:


> Could i ask how long you've been doing this?
> *Few months.*





turkproducer said:


> everybody feels the smartest when it's a bull market, but when everything crashes 90% only the truly smart people are left not looking like idiots
> *Just adjust it to a low timeframe retard. *


----------



## .👽. (May 23, 2021)

Why not everyone doing it then?


----------



## Deleted member 7509 (May 23, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Why not everyone doing it then?


Um ye. Same question. That's why I made this post


----------



## court monarch777 (May 23, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> $50 a day from YouTube (adsense) + $130 a day from daytrading crypto + $100 from other extra stuff (won't mention here)
> 
> I am 16 in high school rn, and I earn more than my mom


can already be a beta bux with 16 years


----------



## .👽. (May 23, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> Um ye. Same question. That's why I made this post


I will look it up, souns too good to be true but if not ty


----------



## Bitch (May 23, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> $50 a day from YouTube (adsense) + $130 a day from daytrading crypto + $100 from other extra stuff (won't mention here)
> 
> I am 16 in high school rn, and I earn more than my mom


That's not stable income though, might seem like a lot now but it won't last long


----------



## Growth Plate (May 23, 2021)

Uglyass said:


> how to edit and start a youtube channel


lmao I used to do this


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (May 23, 2021)

typical high school entrepreneur thinking


----------



## zeke714 (May 23, 2021)

Greycel, 200 a week? I earned 20K a month on rentals.


----------



## dnrd (May 23, 2021)

u may be rich or larp about it but u still have a lack of dopamine and will die alone


----------

